# Baitcicles



## Benbibler (Nov 19, 2011)

Has anyone ever mixed in bird seed to their baitcicles to continuously attract mice and rodents to their bait stands. Seems like more prey activity equals more predator action.


----------



## Benbibler (Nov 19, 2011)

Along with meat of course


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Never heard of that being done, but it sounds interesting! Assuming the rodents got there before the birds do. Out here, nothing lasts a day - too many magpies, ravens and crows. If there was bird seed to go along with it, it wouldn't make it till noon!


----------



## Live2Hunt (Dec 12, 2010)

Was doing a science fair project with the son one time and utilized* Scratch Grain *( Which is Cracked Corn, Wheat, Milo, and other small seeds ) as one of my food sources to attract deer to a feeder. Utilized a Game Camra to test results and it was unbeliveable the amount of small game I received on camra. ( raccoons, Rabbits, Squirrels, Birds, ect ) Doing so I also received a picture of my first predator......


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice looking cat there L2H. How long ago was the science project ?


----------



## TROP (Jul 24, 2011)

Thats a good idea. we cover our bait any way to help stop the birds from getting at it right away. After awhile they find it.


----------



## Get r done (Jan 12, 2012)

I mix about anything and everything in my 5 gallon frozen coyote Cicle. Started hanging the from a tree branch. as they get lighter it lifts them off the ground. slowing down the crows and the critters. But the dogs can still reach it. But you guys are right about the ravens. They will peck away a 5 gallon cicle in a day. Got the trail cam pics to prove that. Im going to give the coyotes fresh ravens to eat soon.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

An interesting thought, lovely looking cat by the way.


----------



## TheRo0sTer (Feb 17, 2012)

[sub]I was thinking of mixing in some beef bulion to sweeten the scent. As it stands I'm looking at chicken livers, some old Antelope back straps and deer steaks. Plus I'm going to look in the clearance meat too. The more the merrier right. Do you leave the baitcicle in the bucket or take it out? I would think a Coyote is willing to get into anything to get a free meal.[/sub]


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

TheRo0sTer said:


> [sub]I was thinking of mixing in some beef bulion to sweeten the scent. As it stands I'm looking at chicken livers, some old Antelope back straps and deer steaks. Plus I'm going to look in the clearance meat too. The more the merrier right. Do you leave the baitcicle in the bucket or take it out? I would think a Coyote is willing to get into anything to get a free meal.[/sub]


 Take it out of the bucket. Another thing you can add is something sweet. Don't know why but works. I use all kinds of old food, not moldy mind you. Vegetables and fruits as they're omnivorous and will eat anything. I put my camera out on the last one a couple of weeks ago, unfortunately it wasn't working the whole time but they destroyed the ground around it looking for every last scrap.


----------



## TheRo0sTer (Feb 17, 2012)

Hmmmm I think I have some old apples, potatos to throw out with some meat.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

That will work. If you can set up a trail cam try it. I can't get the darn weather to cooperate here. One day it's 25 and the next it's 55. Crazy stuff. Good luck and have fun.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

We keep in touch with neighboring ranchers during the winter and if they have a cow die , it is a great place to set up .. Just before dark and early mornings .. Trouble is , if there are alot of coyotes they will clean up an entire carcass in 3-4 days . However they will return for up to a week after just to scrounge anything left and chew the bones . I never distress call from these spots but a howl is always good .


----------

